# Animals exiting Yellowstone, and earthquake feature



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I read in two different places today that animals were leaving Yellowstone in droves.
Also someone posted on my Facebook page about prison escapees from a prison in Chile after the earthquake... I was wondering if anyone else has heard anything about the Yellowstone animals... And as if you don't have enough problems after an earthquake yea now escapees, any comments or suggestions?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I was told that Alex Jones was talking about the Yellowstone thing on Coast to Coast radio Tuesday night. I can't find anything about it on the net though. Kinda scary...as the crow flies, I'm only an hour from there.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/593...-animals-are-fleeing-park-see-it-as-an-alert/

Spooky, but sounds kinda iffy too.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't know about prophetics, or even how to "read" this data, but here is the site that monitors seismic activity in the park.

Each circle represents a separate quake, and the two bigger ones from late march have been buried on the graph by dozens of smaller ones, all swarmed at the same location.

That seems kinda out of the norm, to me.....

http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/yellowstone/yellowstone_monitoring_47.html


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't seen anything about an animal mass exodus, but I wouldn't be surprised. Animals are amazingly intuitive, as we all know.

Carlos Mencia (a comedian) did some great work shortly following the 2004 Tsunami. One of his bits was about animals and how "if you see a dog run by with a cat on its back and a mouse holding onto its tail, you need to follow them."

I'm in SW Wyoming and the only reason thought of the Yellowstone Supervolcano doesn't keep me up at night is because I am pretty sure we would be in the first wave of people to "checkout" and we'd never know it was coming.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

G.Beck and the guys were talking about this. 1 of them lived near Mt. St Helens. He said after it erupted he had 2 inches of ash on his car. Dh and I got to talking about it if Yellowstone erupted, he's the weather expert. I had read the book, We almost lost Detroit, so it was bugging me, because I keep seeing/hearing this being brought up.
Now with reading this book I'm reading for the last 2 nights, it matters even more.
I will post other info I've read when I come across it today.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Animals running.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_csBXWlUA4&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

thought that this comment was really good,,

"Bison galloping down a highway, away from Yellowstone, is indeed freaky. But far more disturbing to me is the fact that *the bison appear to be obeying traffic laws*":heh:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

This from a man that does Bible codes.No Link, from comments elsewhere:
you asked me to check Yellowstone in the Bible code. I found its Hebrew spelling at a skip of 1356 in the book of Numbers chapters 14 thru 20 at a 1.89% probability. The Hebrew word for volcano, &#8220;Har-Ga&#8217;ash,&#8221; comes up at a skp of 1807. The two &#8220;finds&#8221; are compact with a matrix of 452. &#8220;To erupt&#8221; comes up three times at low skips and the 8th of Iyyar 5774 as well as the 8th of May 2014 seem very prominent in the encryptions relative to the same matrix.
The plain text has to do with Israel being sent into the wilderness for 40 years and the rebellion of Korach, when the earth opens up and swallows the rebels who were against Moses. In versus 31 thru 33 of chapter 16: &#8220;. . the ground clave asunder that was under them: and the earth opened her mouth and swallowed them up, and their houses . . . and all that appertained to them went down alive into the pit and the earth closed upon them and they perished . . &#8221;


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I found this article on the Drudge Report.

*Animals fleeing Yellowstone supervolcano?*


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Now add in the earthquakes in Chile and LA.
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...chile-and-l-a-raise-fears-about-ring-of-fire/


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Just goes to show someone will believe it if you post it on the internet.

WWW


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Just goes to show someone will believe it if you post it on the internet.
> 
> WWW


Who says anyone believes it? People can make up their own mind when they come together, gather,read enough info.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I would run too if the Grizzlies are waking up.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

The two bringing up the rear at the end of the video were older buffalo. 

When we went to Yellowstone in 1995 we stayed inside the park and there were several tremors. At the time we didn't think anything about it.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

This is one of the articles, very interesting and worth reading... http://www.patriotnetdaily.com/yellowstone-super-volcano-much-larger-than-thought/


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Scary graph


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

Ziptie said:


> thought that this comment was really good,,
> 
> "Bison galloping down a highway, away from Yellowstone, is indeed freaky. But far more disturbing to me is the fact that *the bison appear to be obeying traffic laws*":heh:


When I went to Yellowstone the bison following the traffic rules really stood out to me. Although a herd of them will cross the road wherever and whenever they want.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Article says they were actually going further into the park?

http://news.yahoo.com/scientists-dismiss-claims-yellowstone-volcano-erupt-235751568.html


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Palmetto1 said:


> Scary graph


But what are the axes measuring- I can't read it clearly. One says cumulative but I can't see what is accumulating. I think uplift in centimeters but I just can't tell. Anyway a cumulative curve will always go up- more sharply during periods of activity, slower thereafter.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It is interesting to see how all this information can be presented and we can all make our own conclusions. 

But, I'd be very concerned to see the animals getting away from a certain area. Inside the government boundaries to define the park or outside the man made boundaries.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I have heard on several programs that the particular video of them running down the road is actually them running INTO the park, not out.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

Look at the last few seconds of video. Does it look like there is a man moving through the brush where the buffalo came from? Is it possible they were being herded? There is definitely something moving there but I can't tell for sure if it is a man or an animal.


----------



## McCoy (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.jhnewsandguide.com/news/...cle_5a934d10-c7da-510a-a188-9c636efb8e11.html

They are running into the park.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

They don't look panicky to me, more like it's feeding time and they are moving toward food.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

We've been discussing this on another site, and some people said that they migrate at this time of year anyway. I agree with the people who said that the bison on the road appear to be herded.

That it's not showing up anywhere but extreme fringe right wing websites says a lot IMNSHO too.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a few minutes after I made that post, NBC News said it was simply normal bison migration within the park, and that Yellowstone has over 3,000 measurable earthquakes every years.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW re: herd animals and earthquakes. I was at a large boarding stable looking out the door when an earthquake came along. All the horses were doing normal horse stuff from grazing to sleeping flat out when it hit. Not one of the more than 50 horses that were in my view reacted before me. So I don't believe that they have any sixth sense about when the quakes are coming.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

NBC News.


Here I was about to let down my guard......


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Sorry for you if you believe nbc's pablum . . . . . . .


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thought some of you might enjoy this.......

http://turnerradionetwork.com/news/400-pat


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

When we went to Yellowstone a few years ago the buffalo didn't run much of anywhere and certainly weren't afraid of people. Someone on foot trying to heard them would be suicidal. There are signs everywhere letting people know that buffalo are wild animals and an average of 50 people were killed every year. Saw several not so bright people walking up to them with children in tow.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

They did a good job of staying inside their lane of the road. I was impressed!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Songbird said:


> They did a good job of staying inside their lane of the road. I was impressed!


That impressed me too!
Towards the end of the video, one was even passing another properly. Well except for not signaling. Then again, maybe he did and I just didn't see his hoof signal. LOL 

Since they're on the road, if actually exiting the park, shouldn't they be going through one of the gates? 

Hey give me a break--I'm a blonde.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

*It's bogus folks. Step away from the computer. Breathe deeply. Feel better now?

*There's info on the internet about what will happen before Yellowstone erupts. The eruption with be triggered by a much bigger expansion followed by the area within the caldera collapsing. We're no where near that. 

Do your own research rather than listen to the chicken littles. T


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Darren said:


> *It's bogus folks. Step away from the computer. Breathe deeply. Feel better now?
> 
> *There's info on the internet about what will happen before Yellowstone erupts. The eruption with be triggered by a much bigger expansion followed by the area within the caldera collapsing. We're no where near that.
> 
> Do your own research rather than listen to the chicken littles. T


Agreed. Volcanoes do not erupt with no warning whatsoever.


----------

